

Use your inbox to generate ideas for blog posts - prenk10
http://thoughts.stuart-edwards.info/index.php/thoughts/use-your-inbox-to-generate-ideas-for-blog-posts

======
starikovs
Interesting idea :) Also, it's great to use support system to get ideas for
blog posts.

~~~
prenk10
Yeah I agree.

